
Ex-Googlers Launch Avocado, An App For Couples - MarlonPro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/20/avocado-mobile-app-for-couples/
======
bostonvaulter2
This looks pretty cool, I really like the idea of customized emoticon
replacements.

